# Windows 8 graphics: Microsoft has hardware accelerated all the things



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In what we believe to be the longest blog post ever posted on the web, Microsoft has detailed the extensive changes made to the Windows 8 graphics subsystem and DirectX 11.1. In short, everything in Windows 8 is hardware accelerated, and as a result its text, 2D, and 3D performance will blow Windows 7 away. DirectX 11.1 has also received a significant overhaul that should result in faster and more efficient games and applications.
> 
> As you can imagine, the bulk of the graphics changes in Windows 8 pertain to hardware acceleration for Metro-style apps. These apps are typographically rich and their interfaces are predominantly built out of simple geometric shapes  lines, rectangles, rounded rectangles, ellipses. In Windows 8, the rendering speed of text and simple shapes has been massively increased across the board: Title and heading text renders 336% faster than Windows 7; Lines render 184% faster; Rectangles render 438% faster; and so on and on


More


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

336% faster? So... When I open a web page it will be like I opened it before I clicked it as far as tactile feed back and human perception goes 

That should be great to see on a good system w/ SSD.


----------



## aks56h (Jul 30, 2012)

lol


----------

